# Some Type Of Parasite?



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

my fish are scratching on the sand on the bottom of the tank, is that from ick? and how can i cure it without chemicals i want to avoid that as much as possible


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

they are flashing? Like quickly turning and rubbing their side against the sand?

and how often do they do it? all the time or just once and a while? also whats the water params like, please post them


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes flashing and not constantly but I see em do it a few times a day the ammonia is 0 nitrites 0 and nitrates between 5-10 ppm


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I read it can be the starting of ich, but i know my fish do it to mark territory and dominance, they're cichlids though.. Im sure somebody will come in soon and tell you what ya can do to help.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

Dont worry, fish get itchy. how long has the tank been running for?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

how many times a day do you see it? if its a small amount i would ignore it , if its not then i would start treating with Aquarium salt and bumo the temp up to around 80-82


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup iv seen fish do it all the time nothing to worry about if its once and a while. if it happens alot then it could be the start of ich.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep an eye on them but i wouldnt worry about it yet. My reds did this alot also.

I would not treat for ich until u actually see the salt like spots on the fish, then u will know for sure.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Keep an eye on them but i wouldnt worry about it yet. My reds did this alot also.
> 
> I would not treat for ich until u actually see the salt like spots on the fish, then u will know for sure.


shouldnt he treat with aquarium salt just to be onb the safe side?


----------

